
All the books Bill Gates has recommended over the last 8 years: categorized - datelligence
https://qz.com/1285629/99-books-recommended-by-bill-gates-from-the-last-6-ck-years/
======
buvanshak
Bill Gates (and his shills) can go to hell. No one cares about them assholes.

